

Why You Should Write As If Your Readers Are 12 Years Old - annajohnson
http://www.kikabink.com/news/why-you-should-write-as-if-your-readers-are-12-years-old/

======
aresant
You're spot on - we actually built a tool based around the Gunning Fog
methodolgy that lets you determine what "grade level" your web page is
readable by:

<http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/readability.php>

~~~
annajohnson
That is a REALLY cool tool, thanks for sharing.

~~~
aresant
Yep - had a fun time with that one - check out the underlying math - could
make for an interesting follow-up post on your blog ->

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunning_fog_index>

It's not a perfect system, but it's amazing to test things like USAToday.com
vs. The New Yorker written for high school vs. college level readers . . .

